# X-caliber fluted arrows



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

I remember those, I bought a dozen from cabelas about 13 yrs. ago, gave them to my brother, Those probably are no longer available. Thats my guess though.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Here you go !!!

http://www.customarchery.com/xcaliber.htm

FF


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

i still have some new in the box i would be happy to sell.

what size do u need


----------



## Butt-shot (Nov 11, 2006)

*x-caliber flutted arrows*

Mike, I was looking for 2212's 29 inches. can you help me out and how many do you have? Thanks butt-shot


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

i actually have 2212, they are 31" long but i have a saw so i could cut them to length.

my dad may actually have more at his house and i will check on it tomorrow and then get back with you on a price.

i think most of mine are new and just sat in the quiver or in the box.

3 of them have feathers and 9 of them have vanes.


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

how does $40 shipped sound and i will cut them if needed

send me a pm and we can work it out


----------

